# Was für klein- Fisch ist das



## Kiesbank (1. Dezember 2016)

Siehe Foto.  Habe eine starke Vermutung aber bin erstmal auf die Reaktion gespannt...  Bzw.  Dem Hecht haben die auch fasziniert [emoji12] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem X16 S mit Tapatalk


----------



## FranconianFishing (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Schaut aus wie ne Laube


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## honeybee (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Ja sieht aus wie Laube/Ukelei


----------



## rippi (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Klassischer Aland.


----------



## Erdmännchen (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Das ist bestimmt ein Hybrid *duck*


----------



## -Nasenmann- (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Könnte auch n Wüstenrennlachs sein!


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Also unten ist definitv ein Hecht.#6


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Leider sieht man auf deinen Bilden gar nichts.
Entscheidend ist, wie die Flossen aussehen und wo diese stehen.
Also entweder Ukelei oder Moderlieschen.
Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:
Klick mich
Speziell Seite 7

Ansonsten, letztes Bild: ein jagender Hecht


----------



## Siggi2607 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

hi,

definitiv ein Moderlieschen


----------



## Ukel (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Ganz klar kleine Rotaugen. Augen und Flossen beginnend rötlich eingefärbt, Rücken bläulich eingefärbt (Moderlieschen silbern), Schuppen deutlich zu erkennen, Maul nicht oberständig genug (leider nicht sehr gut zu erkennen). Körperform entspricht nicht einem Moderlieschen. Solche kleinen Rotaugen fangen wir in manchen unserer Gewässer zu Hauf, sehen genau so aus!!!


----------



## Timovdh (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Genau. Kleine Rotaugen.


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Ich weiss nicht, wo ihr bei den Augendurchmesser (im Verhältnis zum Rest) ein Rotauge erkennen wollt. Auch die schlanke Körperform spricht da m. E. gegen. Für mich sind das, obwohl bescheiden zu erkennen, dennoch eindeutig Lauben/Ukelei! Für Moderlieschen auch viel zu groß....


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Oh wunder.... schon auf Seite 2 und es wurden die Arten "Köderfisch" und "Hybrid" noch nicht genannt. :m


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*



Andal schrieb:


> Oh wunder.... schon auf Seite 2 und es wurden die Arten "Köderfisch" und "Hybrid" noch nicht genannt. :m




Du bist wohl noch nicht wach?

Klick


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Halbwach........... hier ist es auch noch sehr trüb und grau! #h


----------



## Justsu (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Wirklich spannend, wieviele verschiedene Arten das eindeutig/definitiv sind!

Ich für meinen Teil frage mich wirklich wie man da definitiv irgendwas, geschweige denn ne Laube oder ein Moderlieschen drin erkennen kann!|kopfkrat

Für MICH sind das defintiv kleine Rotaugen, hat denn hier noch nie einer nen kleines Rotauge gefangen?|rolleyes

Wir brauchen hier glaube ich mal fachmännische Hilfe, wo ist denn Boardi Sneep?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## racoon (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*



Justsu schrieb:


> Für MICH sind das defintiv kleine Rotaugen, ....



Genau das sind es auch für mich. Keinerlei Verdacht auf Moderlieschen und schon gar keine Laube.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Von der Körperform, dem Kopf, der Augenfärbung, den Schuppen und den Flossen her würde ich sagen: Definitiv kleine Rotaugen, 100% keine Lauben.

Die Augen sind halt bisschen groß geraten, vielleicht ne Mutation??? :m


----------



## Revilo62 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Ich sehe hier auch kleine Rotaugen und dem Hecht ist es egal, wenn er Hunger hat, schnappt er sich leichte Beute.
Für die jetzige Jahreszeit wären sie mir definitiv zu klein, aber das ist auch nicht die Frage.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Deep Down (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Ganz klar zu unterscheiden:
Laube  vs Rotauge


----------



## exstralsunder (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

einigen wir uns auf 

Rotukellieschen?


----------



## angler1996 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Plötze


----------



## Ukel (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

MICH sind das defintiv kleine Rotaugen, hat denn hier noch nie einer nen kleines Rotauge gefangen?

@Justsu: schau mal, was ich im Beitrag #10 geschrieben habe


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Plötze



war auch mein Gedankengang... Weißfisch :m


----------



## Sneep (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Hallo,

das Problem sind nicht die Fische, sondern die Fotos.
Ich kann kaum ein hartes Bestimmungsmerkmal erkennen.
Auf den ersten Blick eine Alve oder Ukelei. Da sind aber Sachen, die nicht passen. Die Maulstellung ist nicht gut zu erkennen aber eher nicht oberständig wie bei der Alve. 
Die Afterflosse ist für eine Ukelei viel zu kurz.
Damit scheidet die Alve aus.

Bleibt das Rotauge
 Der blauglänzende Rücken ist typisch für Rotaugen, das Rot in den Augen ebenfalls.Viel mehr ist da aber auch nicht zu erkennen. 

Was ist mit dem Moderlieschen?
Da genügt ein Blick auf die Seitenlinien unserer Fische und man sieht, dass die Seitenlinie bis zur Schwanzwurzel reicht.
Beim Moderlieschen knickt sie nach 1/3 der Körperlänge nach unten ab und endet dort.

Meine Bestimmung lautet daher auch junges Rotauge. 

Ich bin ziemlich überzeugt, damit richtig zu liegen,aber
diese Bestimmung ist alles andere als sicher. Für meinen  Kandidaten gibt es nicht ein einziges hartes Merkmal.

SneeP


----------



## hitra59 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Eine Nase (Näsling) ???? 
auf Bild Nr. 2 sieht zumindest der linke Fisch so aus. Wegen der Folienverpackung leider schlecht auszumachen. Nase hat ein sehr tief stehendes Maul mit etwas hornigem oberen Rand. Fühl doch mal.
Achtung - die Nase ist in vielen Bundesländern streng geschützt.


----------



## Franky (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Die Augen sind halt bisschen groß geraten, vielleicht ne Mutation??? :m



Nee. Beim kacken erwischt...


----------



## bw1 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Auf den ersten Blick kleine Rotaugen. Ziemlich typisch sogar, so sehen sie in der Größe halt aus. Und ein zweiter (genauerer) Blick lohnt sich aufgrund der bestimmungstechnisch suboptimalen Fotos nicht wirklich.


----------



## Minimax (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Könnten es Hasel sein? Erstes Photo, linker Fisch: Enge Maulspalte? Die Augen sind alerdings wirklich riesig


----------



## Maifliege (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Denke auch Rotaugen, einige in den Fingern gehabt


----------



## angler1996 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*



Franky schrieb:


> Nee. Beim kacken erwischt...


----------



## Hezaru (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Hi,
Ich bin ein kleines bischen Entsetzt über die Antworten|bigeyes
Das sind zu 100% Rotaugen,eine Verwechslung ist nicht möglich. Oranges Auge, Körperbau, blaue Oberseite, fertig.
Spielt aber keine Rolle, dem Hecht ist es sowas von Scheixxegal:q


----------



## FranconianFishing (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bin ein kleines bischen Entsetzt über die Antworten|bigeyes
> Das sind zu 100% Rotaugen,eine Verwechslung ist nicht möglich. Oranges Auge, Körperbau, blaue Oberseite, fertig.
> Spielt aber keine Rolle, dem Hecht ist es sowas von Scheixxegal:q





Obacht, bevor man so überheblich tut: nenne mir 2 klar sichtbare harte Merkmale für Rotaugen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brasse10 (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*



Siggi2607 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> definitiv ein Moderlieschen



stimmt


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Auf jeden Fall sind die schwul, so eng wie die sich aneinander Kuscheln.
Oder liegts an der Kälte?


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*



FranconianFishing schrieb:


> Obacht, bevor man so überheblich tut: nenne mir 2 klar sichtbare harte Merkmale für Rotaugen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


 
 Bist Du sicher das morgen die Sonne aufgeht?
 Dann beweise es...
 Sonst ist es auch nur eine Behauptung.

 Ich gehe davon aus das die Sonne auch Morgen wieder aufgehen wird.
 Es spricht halt nichts dagegen und die Erfahrung + Wissen was die Sonne ist, lehrt das sie aufgehen wird.

 So etwa sehe ich das auch bei den Rotaugen auf dem Bild.
 Wer da keine Rotaugen erkennt, sollte das versuchen zu begründen, aber nicht umgekehrt.


 Das Miese daran, es verwirrt die unsicheren unerfahrenen.
 Es gibt halt nur wenige Fischarten in Deutschland und die sollte man durchaus auch erkennen ohne sie immer gleich bestimmen zu müssen.

 Solltest Du da keine Rotaugen sehen, ....was dann?
 Lauben sind es nicht, Hasel auch nicht.
 Wobei ohne Frage noch einige bei uns nicht vorkommende Fischarten in Frage kommen.

 Ja und es erscheint auch mir traurig, wenn da wirklich Unsicherheit herrscht.
 Wobei ich viele der Beiträge eher als belustigte Reaktion auf die Frage empfand was das für Kleinfische sind.


----------



## Hezaru (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*

Hi,
Mein Post sollte nicht überheblich rüberkommen.
Das war mehr Ausschlussverfahren als Bestimmung.Bin kleiner Teichwirt und Angler.
Das erste Foto lässt die Augen etwas gross erscheinen,evtl. Moderlieschen, ist es aber nicht, keine verkürzte Seitenlinie.
Das entständige Maul ist auch gut zu sehen, schliest weitere Arten aus.
Wir Angler zählen doch keine Schuppen oder Flossenstrahlen.
Brauchen wir auch nicht.
Es ging mir schon etwas darum, das der normale Angler auf den Gesamteindruck vertraut. Ein paar verschiedene Arten sollte man da natürlich schon gesehen haben.
Wenn ich jetzt einen Gründling beschreiben sollte könnte ich nichts, aber auch gar nichts dazu schreiben (ohne Google).
Wenn ich einen in der Hand halten sollte kann ich aber Haus und Hof drauf wetten das es einer ist und liege richtig:q


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was für klein- Fisch ist das*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Hi,
> Mein Post sollte nicht überheblich rüberkommen.
> Das war mehr Ausschlussverfahren als Bestimmung.Bin kleiner Teichwirt und Angler.
> Das erste Foto lässt die Augen etwas gross erscheinen,evtl. Moderlieschen, ist es aber nicht, keine verkürzte Seitenlinie.
> ...


 
 Ich sehe das auch so, das im Normalfall ein Blick reicht, aber man sollte auch wissen das  Jeder die Fischart auch sicher bestimmen kann.
Bestimmung ist eher für die, welche noch unsicher sind, weil Ihnen die Erfahrung fehlt.
 Ein Blick sagt mehr als tausend Worte,... sagt ein Sprichwort was Erfahrung voraussetzt.
 So ist das sicher auch bei der Fischbestimmung.
 Man kann die Strahlen und Schuppen bewusst zählen, oder si auch  den Unbewussten vielfältigen Eindruck vertrauen.
 Beides hat Vorteile und Schwächen.

 Anmerkung :q:  Es gibt eine ganze Anzahl von Gründlingen in Europa und auch bei uns gibt es da unterschiedliche Arten.
 So etwas bemerkt eher das Bauchgefühl, wenn man sonst eher gar nicht weiß das es da mehrere Arten geben könnte.


----------

